# Nasalização



## ronanpoirier

Hoje estava assintindo a um video da cantora italiana Laura Pausini onde ela cantava uma música ora em italiano, ora em português. A pronúncia dela estava curiosa. Dentre a pronúncia de "s", "r", "nh" (o primeiro mais parecido com a pronúncia de Portugal e os outros dois mais parecidos com a pronúncia do Brasil [ao menos aqui de Porto Alegre]) e a palatização de "d", "t", "l" e "n" (fenômenos da pronúncia de vários dialetos brasileiros), chamou-me atenção foi que ela não nasalizava sempre as vogais. Na palavra "amanhã", "ã" soava como "â", na palavra "sim" não havia nasalização do "i". MAs, claro, houve casos que a nasalização foi perfeita.
Notei que muitas pessoas têm dificuldade em nasalizar as vogais (falando de estrangeiros). Contudo, para mim, não nasalizar é o difícil! Lembrar que tenho que encostar a ponta da lingua atrás dos dentes ( /n/ ) ou fechar os lábios ( /m/ ) enquanto falando outra língua (excetuando o francês) é complicado! Produzir uma vogal nasal é mais simples!
Honestamente, acho que não nasalizar quando deveria nasalizar é compreendido aos ouvidos nativos (de quem fala uma língua que possui nasalização antes de "n" e "m" como português* e francês), mas nasalizar quando não deveria acho que soaria estranho (tanto para um estrangeiro que não conhece vogais nasais quanto para um nativo de português ou francês escutando uma nasaçização "indevida").
E, modéstia à parte, uma vogalzinha nasalizada dá um charme, não? Ou pelos podem pensar que tu és fanho.  

Gostaria de saber vossos sentimentos quanto a esta questão nasal.  

E até outra nasalização, digo, hora. 

*: Só lembrando que "ã" e "õ" em português são sons nasais mas não são acompanhados por "n" ou "m", ou seja, têm de ser nasalizadas, pois seria muito estranho escutar tais letras não nasalizadas em palavras como "não" ou "vagões", por exemplo.

P.S.: acabo de notar que a palavra "manhã" é feita somente por sons nasais, tanto consoanantais, quanto vocálicos.


----------



## Vanda

É, acho que nosso gaúcho oficial virou fanho total! Brincadeira... mas está aí uma das dificuldades do pt para os estrangeiros: o som nasalisado. Gosto de brincar com um amigo, encarreirando um monte de palavras nasais (ele é checo). Isto quando não disparo com palavras com r e rr (carro caro são as melhores, uma vez que as duas são pronunciadas como _caro caro_, etc). 
Quanto ao nh (para não-latinos), percebo também a dificuldade do som. Exemplo: criancinha é pronunciado como _criancina_.
Contudo são particularidades linguísticas, né? Quantos brasileiros (e aqui tenho que incluir os outros latinos e até os alemães) conseguem pronunciar o /th/ inglês? Alguns alemães que conheci pronunciam-no literalmente como z e nossos conterrâneos, como d.
Para nasalisar e acabar, nada melhor que cantar Caetano:



> Adoro nomes , nomes em ã
> De coisas como rã e ímã
> Ímã ímã ímã ímã ímã ímã ímã ímã


 
A Gal então cantando essa parte, é perfeito!


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que alguns dialectos do espanhol americano também nasalizam um pouco certas vogais. Curiosamente, não gosto muito de ouvi-los. Acho que o espanhol soa melhor quando é pronunciado com precisão cristalina. Mas já gosto do francês e do sotaque brasileiro, que tende a ser mais nasal que o nosso.


----------



## BlueWolf

Eu sou italiano, e por mim é muito difficil pronunciar ã e õ. E penso por tudos os italianos, perque os duos sons não existem no italiano.
Em uma página Web eram transcridos varias parabras portuguêses no modo de escrever italiano, e para fazer entender a pronúncia de coração, dizia de pronunciar-lo corasson. Mas a o italiana não tem o mismo valor da ã.


----------



## Outsider

Pois, para aprender a pronunciar vogais nasais correctamente o melhor é treinar com um nativo, ou, melhor ainda, um bom professor. Mas quando a vogal nasal vem antes de uma consoante, compreende-se bem mesmo que não seja nasalizada. Quero dizer, se pronunciar "manhã" como [manhan], ou "bem" como [bem], nós entendemos. O mais difícil penso que será aprender os ditongos nasais, _ãe, ão, õe_, etc.

Esta página compara as vogais orais com as vogais nasais, no francês. Claro que ouvir os sons pode não ser suficiente para aprender a pronunciá-los...


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado Out.   Ouça a pronúncia de ditongos, tritongos, consoantes e outros sons neste site.


----------



## Chriszinho85

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Notei que muitas pessoas têm dificuldade em nasalizar as vogais (falando de estrangeiros).


Hehe..é verdade.  I remember when I first started learning Portuguese, I was confused about how to make nasal sounds.  My grammar books never explained it well enough.  The only thing that really helped was listening to native speakers.  It also took me a long time to realize that there were nasal vowels in words like “drama,” “pensar,” and “muito.”  Even now when I try to speak Portuguese, it feels weird making nasal sounds because my mouth isn’t used to making those kind of sounds…lol…but I have to say nasalization is one of things I like most about Portuguese.  I agree with you Ronan.  I think it's one of the things that makes Portuguese a beautiful sounding language.  I feel weird too when pronouncing the aspirated “r” in words like “artista,” “irmão.”  I’m used to the “alveolar tap” of Spanish.  Is that what it’s called?  


			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> *: Só lembrando que "ã" e "õ" em português são sons nasais mas não são acompanhados por "n" ou "m", ou seja, têm de ser nasalizadas, pois seria muito estranho escutar tais letras não nasalizadas em palavras como "não" ou "vagões", por exemplo.


I remember there was a report on the news about São Paulo, and of course, the way it’s pronounced in English is “Sao Paulo,” without the nasalization in “Sao.”  I was telling my parents the way it’s pronounced in Portuguese and then my mom tried to say it.  I kept on saying it with the nasalization and then she would try to repeat it.  Every time, she kept on saying “Sao Paulo” without the nasalization.  It was funny.  This goes to show how hard it is for foreigners (or at least English speakers) to nasalize vowels..hehe.


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I feel weird too when pronouncing the aspirated “r” in words like “artista,” “irmão.”  I’m used to the “alveolar tap” of Spanish.  Is that what it’s called?


Yes. Some dialects of Portuguese use the alveolar flap, too, even in Brazil.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Vanda said:
			
		

> Para nasalisar e acabar, nada melhor que cantar Caetano:
> 
> A Gal então cantando essa parte, é perfeito!


 
Hehe, sempre a vida me leva de volta ao Caetano. Não conheço essa letra que vc citou, Vandita 
Quando comecei a ler este fio, lembrei-me da canção "Manhatã", e da anédota que a acompanha: da primeira vez que ele leu o nome "Manhattan", foi com esse som. Essa música é uma síntese perfeita dessa transculturalização (???), de como as nossas experiências podem modificar a percepção. Voei demais...
Abraços


----------



## Makumbera

A coisa mais bizarra é a nasalização paulistana...

Parece que fazem uma espécie de "Ân" em "ã"; "Êin" em "ẽ"; "Ôun" em "õ"...


----------



## olivinha

Outra coisa interessante neste tema da nazalização, é que muito vezes para lograr-la metemos uma vogal no meio. Por exemplo, como pronunciamos “bem” senão “beim”?
E o fenômeno do “muito”? Em Portugal também se pronuncia “muinto”?
O


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Makumbera said:


> A coisa mais bizarra é a nasalização paulistana...
> 
> Parece que fazem uma espécie de "Ân" em "ã"; "Êin" em "ẽ"; "Ôun" em "õ"...


 
Verdade, Makumbera, estudei com uma paulistana e todos da nossa turma (inclusive alguns professores  ) brincavam com ela, perguntando _tá entendêindo, mina?_


----------



## olivinha

Não é só paulista, não. Como pronunciamos “quem”?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Verdade, Olivinha, mas essa pronúncia que a Makumbera indicou é mais usada entre os paulistas mesmos. No caso do "em" no final de palavras, já é outra história.


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Outra coisa interessante neste tema da nazalização, é que muito vezes para lograr-la metemos uma vogal no meio. Por exemplo, como pronunciamos “bem” senão “beim”?


A grafia "-em" é apenas uma convenção. Lá por escrevermos vogal + consoante, não quer dizer que seja assim que se pronuncia. Nunca ouvi um falante nativo de português pronunciar o "m" final de palavras como essas.
(A pronúncia não é "be-im", mas sim "be~i" ["e" com til por cima]; é o "e" que é nasal -- se bem que segundo alguns autores também a semivogal "i" seja nasalizada.)



olivinha said:


> E o fenômeno do “muito”? Em Portugal também se pronuncia “muinto”?


Tanto em Portugal como no Brasil, pronuncia-se "mu~itu", com "u" nasal.


----------



## olivinha

Ok, I stand corrected.
Pico minha mula. Tchau.


----------



## jazyk

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Makumbera

Eu Falo "bẽj" 
O "J" é uma semivogal, se encaixa melhor nesse caso...

Agora os paulistanos fazem uma espécie de BÊjn mesmo.


Outsider, você precisa ouvir melhor os dialetos no extremo norte de Portugal (fronteira com a Galícia/Galiza) e o dialeto paulistano (Brasil)...


----------



## olivinha

Makumbera said:


> Eu Falo "bẽj"
> O "J" é uma semivogal, se encaixa melhor nesse caso...
> 
> Agora os paulistanos fazem uma espécie de BÊjn mesmo.


 
Tem raza~o, Makumbera.
O


----------



## Leandro

Makumbera said:


> A coisa mais bizarra é a nasalização paulistana...
> 
> Parece que fazem uma espécie de "Ân" em "ã"; "Êin" em "ẽ"; "Ôun" em "õ"...



Concordo com você. Acho que de todo o Brasil, o som do "~" feito pelos paulistas é o MAIS nasal e "longo", chegando a ser quase fanho. 

Já com relação ao R aspirado, é bastante comum, mas vez ou outra, pelo menos aqui no Rio, fazemos um R forte como do francês ou o J do espanhol.


----------



## jazyk

> Concordo com você. Acho que de todo o Brasil, o som do "~" feito pelos paulistas é o MAIS nasal e "longo", chegando a ser quase fanho.


Obrigado pela parte que me toca.


----------



## olivinha

Leandro said:


> Já com relação ao R aspirado, é bastante comum, mas vez ou outra, pelo menos aqui no Rio, fazemos um R forte como do francês ou o J do espanhol.


 
Concordo, no Rio chegamos até meter “r” (na pronúncia) onde não tem, não é “merrmo”?  
O


----------



## Makumbera

É verdade, eu falo "mermo" e não tenho vergonha!


----------

